# معلومة قد تفيدك يوما ما لو فضيت بطارية سيارتك وأنت في طريق صحراوي خال من السيارات



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2010)

*تخيل إنك مسافر بطريق البر (بسيارتك) وفضت البطارية والسيارة وقفت ولا في اي جهاز شحن ، ولا سيارة ثانيه تقدر تسوي معها اشتراك ، وطبعا ماتقدر تنتعها لأنها اوتوماتيك إذاً ،،، *​ 




*إليك خطوات شحن البطارية بطريقة **علمية **: *​ 



*نزل البطارية من السيارة يعني فك براغيها بأي طريقة *​ 



*احفر حفرة بعمق ذراع أو نصف متر وبعرض البطارية *​ 



*ضع البطارية في الحفرة بحيث تكون أصابع البطارية للأعلى *​ 



*ادفن البطارية بالرمل بشكل كامل *​ 



*رش الرمل بقليل من الماء بحيث يكون فوق الحفرة مباشرة *​ 











*وانتظر فترة بسيطة وسوف تلاحظ *​ 




:download:​ 

:download:​ 

:download:​ 




*راح تنبت لك شجرة *
*فيها بطاريات **صغييييييييره *​ 
*أنتظر حتى **تكبرالبطاريات **، وركب وحده بسيارتك ! *​ 
*ههههههههههههه *​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههه 
انا عمال افكر فى التفاعلات .. واقول السخونة هتعمل مش عارف ايه . ومادة ايه هتدى ايه ..

اتارى الفكرة اسهل بكتير .
ههههههههه

جامدة جدا .


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> هههههههههههه
> انا عمال افكر فى التفاعلات .. واقول السخونة هتعمل مش عارف ايه . ومادة ايه هتدى ايه ..
> 
> اتارى الفكرة اسهل بكتير .
> ...


 

شكرا يا *ابن الملك* على مرورك الجميل.

ضحكتك يعني... كويس الوسيلة حققت الغاية.

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (1 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههه
طريقة سهلة
بس انا فى الاول صدقت
هههههههههه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يونيو 2010)

امه ميرس كتير ليكى بجد سهله خالص ههههههههه يلا بقى يوعدنا ربنا لمايكون عندى عربيه ابقى اعملها ههههههه ميغسى


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

فكرة حلوة اخت آمة

بس المعلومات ناقصة

عايزين نعرف انتاج الشجرة 

كم بطارية بتعطي كل موسم...

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يونيو 2010)

*معلومه جديده ومهمه قوووي

بس انا مستني كتير ولسه مفيش حاجه كبرت

تسلم ايديكي يا ممتي

​*


----------



## zama (1 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بأمانة أنا قولت هستفيد طريقة عشان موتوسيكلى الريس ، بطلع بيه مسافات ..

فى الأخر ألاقى مقلب ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه

أشكرك جداً ..


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> طريقة سهلة
> بس انا فى الاول صدقت
> هههههههههه


 

كلنا صدقنا في الأول يا حبيبتي
بس هو طلع مقلب مثل ما قال الأخ zema

شكرا على مرورك أختي *عاشقة البابا كيرلس*​


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> امه ميرس كتير ليكى بجد سهله خالص ههههههههه يلا بقى يوعدنا ربنا لمايكون عندى عربيه ابقى اعملها ههههههه ميغسى


 

يا رب يصير عندك عربية فخمة يا حبيبتي
وبطاريتها ما تفضى ابدا

شكرا على مرورم الجميل أختي *توتا بنت المسيح*​


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> فكرة حلوة اخت آمة
> 
> بس المعلومات ناقصة
> 
> ...


 

أظن يا *كيمو*
ان الإنتاج يتوقف على حرارة الرمل
ههههههههههه​ 
شكرا أخي العزيز على مرورك ​


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *معلومه جديده ومهمه قوووي​*
> 
> *بس انا مستني كتير ولسه مفيش حاجه كبرت*​
> *تسلم ايديكي يا ممتي*​


 

يمكن بطاريتك مش كويسة
انصحك يا ابني متستناش كثير
هههههههه
شكرا يا *مايكل *على مرورك​


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بأمانة أنا قولت هستفيد طريقة عشان موتوسيكلى الريس ، بطلع بيه مسافات ..
> 
> ...


 

المقلب مكنش ليك وحدك 
انا أول واحدة شكيت بالموضوع بس قلت ممكن اكتشاف جديد​ 
شكرا على مروروك اخي العزيز *zama*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 يونيو 2010)

*عثل ياماما امه انتى عثل
انا بموت فيكى موت 
بحب مووووووووووووووووت
i love you sooo much
عشان دمك خفيف النكته فظيعه فطستنى ضحك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *عثل ياماما امه انتى عثل​*
> *انا بموت فيكى موت *
> *بحب مووووووووووووووووت*
> *i love you sooo much*
> ...


 

I love you too
يا بنتي *كيريا*
انبسطت كثير ان اني قدرت اضحكك

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا كتير لمعلوماتك الرائعة ونشكرك لمجهودك


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> شكرا كتير لمعلوماتك الرائعة ونشكرك لمجهودك


 

شكرا على مرورك يا أدهم


----------



## روماني زكريا (2 يونيو 2010)

هههههه شكرا على المعلومة القيمة... وعقبال ما نشوفك أكبر مزارع بطاريات ونصير نصدرها للعالم... ​


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههه شكرا على المعلومة القيمة... وعقبال ما نشوفك أكبر مزارع بطاريات ونصير نصدرها للعالم... ​


 

هو انت متعرفش يا روماني!
أنا بلشت اول مزرعة في صحراء اريزونا
ههههه
شكرا على مرورك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*ههههههههه*
*بجد انا صدقت ومتابعة بقى وبفكر ازاى بس:wub:*
*ميرسى يا مام لموضوعك الجميل*​


----------



## mero_engel (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ودي واصفه سهله 
دي وصفه هايله
موضوع رائع 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## أَمَة (18 أكتوبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *ههههههههه*​
> 
> *بجد انا صدقت ومتابعة بقى وبفكر ازاى بس:wub:*​
> *ميرسى يا مام لموضوعك الجميل*​


 

دمك شرباب يا *مانا*

صحكتيني بردك
عشان دا حصل مع كثير غيرك وهم يسمعوها وانا احكيها لهم​


----------



## أَمَة (18 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> ودي واصفه سهله
> دي وصفه هايله
> موضوع رائع
> تسلم ايدك


 


يعني الواحد يوفر فيها فلوس كثير ههههه
شكرا على مرورك يا ميرو.


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

> *راح تنبت لك شجرة *
> *فيها بطاريات **صغييييييييره *
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه...

هههههههههههههههه...

معك حق لكن سؤال علمي برضو:

ههههههههههههه...

هل البطاريات بحاجة لرمال ام اتربة؟؟؟

اظن اتربة...

شكرا لك...


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أكتوبر 2010)

هجربها اول ما اشترى عربية

هههههههههههههه

شكرا مامتى امة للموضوع الحلو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*
*حلوة اوي*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههه
فكره حلوه جداا
الحمد لله معنديس سياره
كنت هنتظر كتــــــــــــــــير​


----------



## النهيسى (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههه
فكره حلوه جداا
الحمد لله معندشس سياره
كنت هنتظر كتــــــــــــــــير
على طرح الشجره

*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب لو ماش ىفى الزراعى ممكن اخد  اى  زرعة تانى ولا لازم الطريق يبقى صحراوى
شكرا امة 
على المقلب


----------

